# Posting Pictures???



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Have not figured it out yet. I used photo bucket. Was able to post the link, but not the picture.....help!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> Have not figured it out yet. I used photo bucket. Was able to post the link, but not the picture.....help!


One second .....


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Righteousrich said:


> Have not figured it out yet. I used photo bucket. Was able to post the link, but not the picture.....help!


If you are using the iPad app, when you post, it is under the advanced button.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

First new thread 

Then clicks the + button and attach photos


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello Rick, and welcome!! The only way that I can help you with this is to tell you to save it from Photobucket back to your computer, and upload it from there. I used to be able to do it from Photobucket, but since it changed, I can't figure it out anymore. You get the paperclip thingy that you click on to open the attachments above the textbox, right?? That's where we upload pictures for a post. Good luck, and again, welcome!!!!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I think I got it. Took one pic from my gallery on the IPad and another from photobucket. Both worked!
Thanks again!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Righteousrich said:


> Ok, thanks. I think I got it. Took one pic from my gallery on the IPad and another from photobucket. Both worked!
> Thanks again!


Wool hooo!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice coop by the way.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's how to upload to the site. 

How to upload photos from a PC

1. From the response box locate the 'Go Advanced' button. Click that.
2. Scroll down till you locate the button marked 'Upload Images' click that.

You will then be prompted to upload from your cpu or the internet.

How to upload photos from mobile devices

1.Go to the thread you want to post a pic to.
2. Click your menu button, then click reply. 
3. Type your response then click on "Attachments".
4. That will bring you to a screen where you will have to click "Add Attachment".
5. Pick from Camera, or from Gallery.
6. Pick the picture you wish to upload.
7. Then either add more photos, or click the send button.

If you have any other questions please let me know. 

I moved this thread to announcements and support.


----------

